# Mario Kart Club



## S. E. (Feb 15, 2009)

Yay, Mario Kart~ Discuss anything Mario Kart related here or even participate in tournaments started by members.

Members:
Shining Eevee
EeveeSkitty
IcySapphire
Darksong
Cryptica
Terry. T.
Dragon


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Joinage~

Mario Kart is awesome :)

Grr...I hate you Princess Peach, she keeps winning...


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 15, 2009)

Count me in too! I am dangerous with Peach!


----------



## Darksong (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm in!

I like Peach too! :D

My favorite track in the Wii Version has to be Rainbow Road :DDD


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 15, 2009)

^What Darksong said, except I like Bowser :)


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 15, 2009)

YAY! MUST JOIN!
I am pro with Mario, and OK with anyone else.
I also have a friend code. My funniest battle was when I met a team called Ash and Lucario. They were good, but I creamed them.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 15, 2009)

Join?

Well, I don't have Mario Kart Wii PFFFF I don't even have a Wii, but I play Mario Kart DS a lot.

But I don't have it. =3


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't have Mario Kart Wii either. God, I don't even have a Wii. But I play Mario Kart DS A LOT. I don't actually have the game but I link with others who do have the game almost daily and sometimes I get a go at the cups.

Rainbow Road is on DS as well and is :) 

I don't think too many will agree with me but I think Moo moo farm is fun~


----------



## Dragon (Feb 16, 2009)

Moo moo farm~

Rainbow road is shinier. >:3 And hell on Mario Kart Wii. But it's still fuuun~


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 16, 2009)

On Wii at my friend's house (not mine) he has Rainbow Road. As Diddy Kong (I've not got him yet) I got the floor wiped and he was Yoshi. *sigh*


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 16, 2009)

fffff mario kart. it's awesome
i have all the mk games apart from thef irst one because i don't have a snes.
on all the mario kart games i use yoshi, but on double dash and mk wii i also use bowser jr.
when i think about it. i don't really like any of the rainbow roads but the wii version has awesome music on that track :) i usually just race on that to hear the music even though the course is really frustrating


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 20, 2009)

Darksong and I were playing Mario Kart Wii over Wifi and then there was this person who had a Naruto mii.

The Mii was a girl.


----------

